# Why are there so many INJs here?



## emo1995 (Jan 29, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## Schubertslieder (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't believe the entire population has signed up with PerC. I also don't believe all types are interested in learning about personalities. I like spending my free time alone and reading, but I can't say the same thing about extroverts. I wont be so surprised if there were more introverts on this site than extroverts. 

As far as my test results, it was from yesterday's test, the thread you yourself created on the INTJ forum, "Assertive INTJ X Tubulent INTJ". There are consistencies with my test results, having taken more than a dozen times throughout my life. I have always been INTJ. The percentage has been slightly different but it is and will always be INTJ.


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

Dat modesty...


----------



## Dastan (Sep 28, 2011)

renatoborges said:


> Introverted Intuition is said to be the rarest function of all. INTJs and INFJs together are supposed to make up less than 3% of population, but that's not what I see in this forum.
> 
> People should stop pretending to be the type they're not. Our Ni is too complexly awesome to be faked, sorry.


Lol, start with yourself. It's really annoying that some people make Ni an exclusive good that only those with the special something are allowed to have.

I see two main reasons: I+N has an affinity to these topics and descriptions of Ni, INTJ and INFJ are really attractive for identification.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

I think it's a combination of the points @renatoborges and @Schubertslieder have made. Online interaction is very appealing to introverts and intuitives on the whole, and there are also plenty of people who are mistyped.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Those statistics claiming how much of the population each type is are a bunch of lies intended to make some types feel special at the expense of others


----------



## emo1995 (Jan 29, 2015)

Dastan said:


> Lol, start with yourself. It's really annoying that some people make Ni an exclusive good that only those with the special something are allowed to have.


Don't you think it is? Do you think Ni is ordinary?



JTHearts said:


> Those statistics claiming how much of the population each type is are a bunch of lies intended to make some types feel special at the expense of others


I guess nature demands the existence of some proportions in human population. Each one of us has something like a mission in this world. There just has to be a rational explanation why people are different and why they have different personalities and different talents.

How many engineers it takes to build a building? Two or three? I don't know exactly, but few. And how many bricklayers? Many. How many queen ants does an anthill need? One, probably. How many worker ants? Many.

Feel the analogy? How many NJs do we need in the world? Few. How many logisticians SJs? Many.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

renatoborges said:


> I guess nature demands the existence of some proportions in human population. Each one of us has something like a mission in this world. There just has to be a rational explanation why people are different and why they have different personalities and different talents.
> 
> How many engineers it takes to build a building? Two or three? I don't know exactly, but few. And how many bricklayers? Many. How many queen ants does an anthill need? One, probably. How many worker ants? Many.
> 
> Feel the analogy? How many NJs do we need in the world? Few. How many logisticians SJs? Many.


You're very typist, and that's not true.


----------



## Fievel (Jul 9, 2013)

Well this is a forum dedicated to personality types.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

JTHearts said:


> You're very typist, and that's not true.


Honestly, I don't see that as typist as he is right. We're better at the nitty gritty reality while they dream up stuff.

We don't need lots of dreamers, we need lots of doers. 

Besides logisticians sounds cool.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

I never really cared much about the statistics, but it does make me wonder how they calculated mbti typing among the entire population. Was it guesswork based around how the world is run and what is mostly valued in it? It's not like every human being in the world has been typed so I can't figure how they could lay out the percentages the way that they have. 

I will admit, I don't see Ni used a lot in most of my interactions with people, but I don't think it's super rare either. At least not as rare as the statistics say. 

For the record I'm referring to this guy:









EDIT: Do the math for the rarest type, INFJ. Take 1.5% of the population, which is currently at 7,125,000,000...and you get 106,875,000. That's a lot of peeps, and if most of them are attracted to online interaction I guess it's not so surprising that we find quite a few here. This is the sort of thing Ni users are most likely to be interested in.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

The statistics are based off US statistics, it fails to take in other cultures. 
Asian culture tends to be more Intuitive, it is possible there are more NT's in countries in certain parts of the Eastern world.


----------



## sacrosanctsun (May 20, 2014)

Maybe injs need a place that the real world couldn't provide and thus gathered on internet forums in time?


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

Ghostsoul said:


> The statistics are based off US statistics, it fails to take in other cultures.
> Asian culture tends to be more Intuitive, it is possible there are more NT's in countries in certain parts of the Eastern world.


Gotcha, thank you! I'd love to know what the statistics are for other areas or worldwide. That would be interesting. 

So based off the U.S. population (318.9 mil) there are guesstimated to be about 47,835 INFJ's and 66,969 INTJ's. Not to mention that a fair number of people on this forum live in different countries. I guess if you think about it, it's still not so surprising to see so many Ni users here. I'm sure a lot of people are also mistyped, but that goes for every MBTI type out there, not just INxx's.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Mostly it is the NTJs and NTPs who are interested in personality typing etc... and research through the internet to begin with. Add that into your calculations and it all makes sense.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

-Some people mistype themselves. 
-The internet is such an INXX magnet.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> The statistics are based off US statistics, it fails to take in other cultures.
> Asian culture tends to be more Intuitive, it is possible there are more NT's in countries in certain parts of the Eastern world.


Jung thought the Eastern world was NF, and the West was ST. The west is very rational and concrete. As well as extroverted. The east is more perceiving and abstract. And introverted.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Jung thought the Eastern world was NF, and the West was ST. The west is very rational and concrete. As well as extroverted. The east is more perceiving and abstract. And introverted.


That's interesting because the Confucian elements in certain Asian cultures seem incredibly SJ.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Shimmerleaf said:


> That's interesting because the Confucian elements in certain Asian cultures seem incredibly SJ.


 But even Confucius is more abstract than Christianity for example. It doesn't really answer metaphysical questions. Taoism was created as a reaction to Confucius, but not necessarily as an opposition, but a complement. It owes its existence to Confucius, it has to exist. So does Confucianism. They depend on each other, and owe each other. 

When Jung talks about "rational", he means ratio, good/bad, right/wrong. The West tends to pick one side of that ratio, and purify the world of the thing on the other side of that /. In Yin-Yang, there is a seed of one in another. You can never rid yin of yang, or yang of yin. It allows reconciliation of opposites. It depends on their harmony. We don't want balance here. We want one side to win out. We create contradiction by division. By reason. 



 "classical concentration (...) focuses on one thing and excludes all others, and awareness (...) is total and excludes nothing.

"Concentration is a form of exclusion and where there is exclusion, there is a thinker who excludes. It is the thinker, the excluder, the one who concentrates, who creates contradiction because he forms a center from which there is distraction."


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> But even Confucius is more abstract than Christianity for example. It doesn't really answer metaphysical questions. Taoism was created as a reaction to Confucius, but not necessarily as an opposition, but a complement. It owes its existence to Confucius, it has to exist. So does Confucianism. They depend on each other, and owe each other.
> 
> When Jung talks about "rational", he means ratio, good/bad, right/wrong. The West tends to pick one side of that ratio, and purify the world of the thing on the other side of that /. In Yin-Yang, there is a seed of one in another. You can never rid yin of yang, or yang of yin. It allows reconciliation of opposites. It depends on their harmony. We don't want balance here. We want one side to win out. We create contradiction by division. By reason.
> 
> ...


I don't mean Confucianism proper so much as what it congealed into at a bureaucratic level in some Asian countries. Rules, rules, rules.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

it's because of the shitty tests, people need to focus on the functions and stop focusing on their test scores and those bloody descriptions.


----------



## Ben8 (Jul 5, 2013)

googoodoll said:


> it's because of the shitty tests, people need to focus on the functions and stop focusing on their test scores and those bloody descriptions.


I agree. I think that is the leading cause to mistyping.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I wish I had a witty comment but I'm actually all out at the moment. Just:
- yes people obviously mistype but it's really annoying for someone to say "stop mistyping as my special type!" Hopefully you didn't mean it that way and if you didn't forgive me for that misinterpretation
but most importantly
- Ni tends to really like personality theory. That's why there is inevitably going to be a larger number of high Ni users on this forum in comparison to the real world

I'm sure these things have been said before, but hey why not say it again. 

And another thing:
- I actually don't see that many INFJs and INTJs? I see a lot of Si-users and Ne-users and Se-users as well. A lot of mistyped people _do_ come around for the first 20 posts to "connect with other INFJs" and talk about how special they are and feel special, but I've observed that those who stay here longer tend to not be as... unrealistic ally Ni-heavy unless they are truly Ni-heavy. 

But then again I'm typed as an ENFJ so granted this is a topic I don't have the most trustworthy opinion on.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

Ben8 said:


> I agree. I think that is the leading cause to mistyping.


but what can you do? when you try to explain it to them you're being patronizing cause it all seems so simple to you, it's easy for to connect the dots it might be cause i'm an Ni dom though.


----------



## tiredsighs (Aug 31, 2011)

alittlebear said:


> yes people obviously mistype but it's really annoying for someone to stay "stop mistyping as my special type!"


lol, the INFJ forum in a nutshell.


----------



## Ben8 (Jul 5, 2013)

googoodoll said:


> but what can you do? when you try to explain it to them you're being patronizing cause it all seems so simple to you, it's easy for me to connect the dots it might be cause i'm an Ni dom though.


I think it's just part of MBTI. I think mistyping is fine, but being close-minded about it is not fine.


----------



## emo1995 (Jan 29, 2015)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Jung thought the Eastern world was NF, and the West was ST. The west is very rational and concrete. As well as extroverted. The east is more perceiving and abstract. And introverted.





Shimmerleaf said:


> That's interesting because the Confucian elements in certain Asian cultures seem incredibly SJ.


It's funny to see you typing places.

My country Brasil is a shitty ESFP.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

renatoborges said:


> It's funny to see you typing places.
> 
> My country Brasil is a shitty ESFP.


From what I know of Brazil, it does sound ESFP. It is less uptight, but somewhat has a temper. More outwardly emotional and expressive. The men are supposed to have strong machismo, and there is little long term thinking. lol. Enjoy yourself in the moment.


----------



## emo1995 (Jan 29, 2015)

googoodoll said:


> it's because of the shitty tests, people need to focus on the functions and stop focusing on their test scores and those bloody descriptions.


Yeah, going by the descriptions really leads to mistyping, it's a lot easier to tell your type using the functions. One can read the descriptions and identify with two or three of them. The INTJ stereotype is the worse one.

We're the most misunderstood type of all, since we're seen as freaking logical robots dealing with everything like "This compute.", "This does not compute.". Television contributes to this too, INTJs in fiction are either misanthropic geniuses or completely dark villains.

We're seen as a long-sighted version of the ISTJ, but actually I think we're a lot more like the INFJs. It's very well explained in here: Pierce Presents: INTJ | CelebrityTypes


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

renatoborges said:


> It's funny to see you typing places.
> 
> My country Brasil is a shitty ESFP.


My counter-example was really intended to demonstrate the difficulty in that. I don't think lumping billions of people into a type category according to culture is that simple, if at all correct.

Why ESFP?


----------



## Ben8 (Jul 5, 2013)

renatoborges said:


> Yeah, going by the descriptions really leads to mistyping, it's a lot easier to tell your type using the functions. One can read the descriptions and identify with two or three of them. The INTJ stereotype is the worse one.
> 
> We're the most misunderstood type of all, since we're seen as freaking logical robots dealing with everything like "This compute.", "This does not compute.". Television contributes to this too, INTJs in fiction are either misanthropic genius or completely dark villains.
> 
> We're seen as a long-sighted version of the ISTJ, but actually I think we're a lot more like the INFJs. It's very well explained in here: Pierce Presents: INTJ | CelebrityTypes


I have always found it difficult to decide what my dominant function is. I oscillate between being Ni dom and Te dom. Focusing on cognitive functions helps to compartmentalize each area of a personality and narrow the scope, but I always found it difficult to draw the imaginary line between dominant and auxiliary.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Because you have to go get beaten with a lash of insults, kicks in the nuts or tits and then approved by the hidden circle of magi through their elaborate Jungian computing mechanisms, powered by the tears of the ljosalfar and the semen of jotnar.

Then, and only then may you be officially recognized as the illustrious and magnificent member of the Introverted Intuition type.


----------



## Ben8 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sixty Nein said:


> Because you have to go get beaten with a lash of insults, kicks in the nuts or tits and then approved by the hidden circle of magi through their elaborate Jungian computing mechanisms, powered by the tears of the ljosalfar and the semen of jotnar.
> 
> Then, and only then may you be officially recognized as the illustrious and magnificent member of the Introverted Intuition type.
> 
> I did so by complete and utter accident. That must make me particularly speshal.


Life told me you just won at it.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Ben8 said:


> Life told me you just won at it.


About fucking time.


----------



## emo1995 (Jan 29, 2015)

Shimmerleaf said:


> My counter-example was really intended to demonstrate the difficulty in that. I don't think lumping billions of people into a type category according to culture is that simple, if at all correct.
> 
> Why ESFP?


Of course it's not accurate and we're not typing everybody in the country, otherwise I'd be an ET. I'm typing the stereotype of the culture itself. How do you guys see us? Soccer, violence, carnaval, samba and beautiful beaches?

I already stopped and thought about it sometimes and there are a lot of Se things about Brasil, but I'll not remember all examples. For instance, Brasil's independence in 1822 was quite opportunistic. Portugal was broken and the Royal Family was just forced to move out, then we fought for our independence.

I say ESFP over ESTP, because there's not really much Fe in us. Brasil has the "I am special" Fi thing.


----------



## emo1995 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ben8 said:


> I have always found it difficult to decide what my dominant function is. I oscillate between being Ni dom and Te dom. Focusing on cognitive functions helps to compartmentalize each area of a personality and narrow the scope, but I always found it difficult to draw the imaginary line between dominant and auxiliary.


A good way to tell INTJ x ENTJ is to tell what is your repressed function, Fi or Se. Do you think you struggle with being in touch with your inner feelings and what's important to you? Or do you think you have a Ni dominant repressing so much your capacity of enjoying the moments that you sometimes lay in bed all day staring at the ceiling and say "Shit! I spent my whole day doing... nothing!".


----------



## guardian.bunny (Feb 8, 2015)

;A;

but i like being a dreamer

and i do get stuff done

can't we all just be friends and have world peace


That being said, Ni is not really any more special than Si, Se, Ne. I'm biased too and think Fe is amazing, but these functions don't make you inherently smarter or more amazing than the rest -- you have to actually work to become a good person either way.
As for the mbti as a whole, people will choose to identify as whichever type they want, that's kind of the point. these stats might be based off of those inaccurate tests online instead of the functions or what people believe they are. i had to take one in high school and it mistyped me as an ESFJ. i took another test and it typed me as an ENFP. i know i'm not because i read the descriptions and it's so different from who i am. i took the test about 4 times before i got ENFJ, and it was only then that I started to take mbti seriously, since the other times just seemed inaccurate.
if people feel more comfortable being INJs, then fine. that's who they believe they are. if they're just pretending, that doesn't make much of a difference to anyone either.

and hey, i wouldn't want to be any other type, so i can understand when you meet someone who is "your type" that you don't like and you wonder if they're actually a different type. intuitives tend to be less traditional so i wonder if some are actually sensors. there's too much negativity about being a sensor too? i think it's great -- you guys actually see the world for what it is while i worry over my subjective false premonition of the future.

mbti is pretty important to me because it helps me understand who i am, but it doesn't really help other people as much especially if they're mistyped so it might not matter to them as much. so long as it helps you understand you and humanity, then it doesn't really matter that other people mistype themselves.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

renatoborges said:


> Brasil has the "I am special" Fi thing.


Ever since the advent of nationalism in the late 18th and early 19th centuries, nearly every country is like that I think.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

First I will address the actual reasons that I think there are so many INxJ's on this site. 
Mistypes. The letters tell you a different story than the functions often. Add bullshit tests and couple it with bad descriptions and you get a whole lot of mistypes. 
Because the internet draws introverts and the theory of MBTI draws intuitives. Ni probably cares more about MBTI than Si. But that's not always the case, and people shouldn't assume they are Ni/Ne just because they like MBTI.

Now, the tone of this thread is incredibly arrogant. But, alas, I can forgive arrogance. 





renatoborges said:


> I guess nature demands the existence of some proportions in human population. Each one of us has something like a mission in this world. There just has to be a rational explanation why people are different and why they have different personalities and different talents.
> 
> .


This bit right here is hilarious. "Nature demands it". "Logical explanation". "A mission in this world". 
These reference spirituality, fate, and logic in the same paragraph, and uses them together. I just find that funny.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

My country is an INTJ.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Sixty Nein said:


> Because you have to go get beaten with a lash of insults, kicks in the nuts or tits and then approved by the hidden circle of magi through their elaborate Jungian computing mechanisms, powered by the tears of the ljosalfar and the semen of jotnar.
> 
> Then, and only then may you be officially recognized as the illustrious and magnificent member of the Introverted Intuition type.
> 
> I did so by complete and utter accident. That must make me particularly speshal.


That sounds painful, but I'm convinced.


----------



## emo1995 (Jan 29, 2015)

CourtneyJD said:


> This bit right here is hilarious. "Nature demands it". "Logical explanation". "A mission in this world".
> These reference spirituality, fate, and logic in the same paragraph, and uses them together. I just find that funny.


It's a serious nonserious comment.


----------



## Arcypher (Nov 6, 2014)

Ni users are all over online. They make their presence known through their ability to know what to say, and how to say it as they are very similar to writers in a sense.

I love me my INJ types. . Wonderful people.


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Because they are awesome people. Ni are always awesome and unique, like the rest of the population

yeay, we are all unique, hugs and kisses.


----------



## sin (Jan 11, 2015)

It's fantastic that you care about other people being mistyped. Really, it is.


----------



## Schubertslieder (Jul 22, 2013)

LuvGen said:


> My country is an INTJ.


Do you mean USA? I am in USA and always thought ENTJ. Which country is INTJ?


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Kebachi said:


> I will admit, I don't see Ni used a lot in most of my interactions with people, but I don't think it's super rare either. At least not as rare as the statistics say.
> 
> For the record I'm referring to this guy:
> 
> ...


Do you know if these stats are based on official MBTI test? Or maybe the source? I'd be curious to know.

Statistics I saw before was based on official MBTI which tests people according to preference in dichotomies. If person A for example prefers intuition, feeling _and judging_ it automatically assigns Ni as their leading function, while if person B prefers intuition, feeling _and perception _they won't have Ni anywhere near their function stack, which is super weird to me, since what is Ni then if not perception. It doesn't make much sense in terms of cognitive functions.

We can't really know how common are Ni-leading or Fi-leading or any other function-leading people even among such limited sample as the USA population, since official MBTI doesn't test for cognitive functions.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

To_august said:


> Do you know if these stats are based on official MBTI test? Or maybe the source? I'd be curious to know.
> 
> We can't really know how common are Ni-leading or Fi-leading or any other function-leading people even among such limited sample as the USA population, since official MBTI doesn't test for cognitive functions.


I'm in the same boat as you, it makes me very curious as I have no idea how these statistics came about. I asked in an earlier post but no response as of yet.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

> Why are there so many INJs here?


Cause the rest of the internet thinks we're insane.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Schubertslieder said:


> Do you mean USA? I am in USA and always thought ENTJ. Which country is INTJ?


I'm only saying it based on my experience with how my country is being managed so far. However, my country could as well be either an INFJ, ISFJ or an ISTJ. Those are the three options that makes sense to me of South East Asia.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

renatoborges said:


> Introverted Intuition is said to be the rarest function of all. INTJs and INFJs together are supposed to make up less than 3% of population, but that's not what I see in this forum.
> 
> People should stop pretending to be the type they're not. Our Ni is too complexly awesome to be faked, sorry.


In a funny way, your making Ni seem more appealing to the fakesters.


----------



## Lakin (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh yes, how abnormal for there to be introverted intuitives on an internet forum (usually an activity for introverts) focused on personality typing (an abstract science). Strange, indeed.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

How a sensor such as myself be interested in pseudo science? Hmm.. :kitteh:


----------



## Schubertslieder (Jul 22, 2013)

LuvGen said:


> I'm only saying it based on my experience with how my country is being managed so far. However, my country could as well be either an INFJ, ISFJ or an ISTJ. Those are the three options that makes sense to me of South East Asia.


Your English is excellent for being in South East Asia.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Schubertslieder said:


> Your English is excellent for being in South East Asia.


English is a beautiful language and so does all languages.. Passion has much to do with it.


----------



## emo1995 (Jan 29, 2015)

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Partially attributable to the culture that attracts INxx types and partially attributable to people who think sensors are inferior and undesirable.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

1. Most INJs are mistyped; 
2. Ni dominant types may be more interested in typology than other types.


----------



## Schubertslieder (Jul 22, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Partially attributable to the culture that attracts INxx types and partially attributable to people who think sensors are inferior and undesirable.


I like NT types more than other types, well, I should say I like most reasonably mature NT types than other types. I immediately connect with NTs, and understand them on a deeper level. I relate to them better and got along better as well.


----------



## Schubertslieder (Jul 22, 2013)

I visit all the NT forums on this site and able to relate to most everything other NTs are saying. I have not been kicked out of any of the other NT forums yet. Also, other NTs seem to be accepting of an INTJ lurking around their site. 

I must admit that I have not visited any Sensors forums.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Jung thought the Eastern world was NF, and the West was ST. The west is very rational and concrete. As well as extroverted. The east is more perceiving and abstract. And introverted.


Actually, NF would me more accurate. 
http://www.crossculture.com/UserFiles/Image/colorcodingMJG(1).gif
Roughly
ST: Western Europe, North America
SF: Eastern Europe, South America, Africa, Middle East
NF: Asia
NT: Hong Kong, Singapore and some other parts of Asia (and seemingly Canada)


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

INTJ Masterminds are estimated at:
2.62% of the American population (sample size 9,320; Myers & McCaulley, 1985)
1.4% of the UK population* (sample size 1,634; Kendall & McHenry, 1998)
2.05% of the Australian population (sample size 3,373; Macdaid, McCaulley, & Kainz, 1986)
1.8% of the New Zealand population (sample size 993; Bathurst, 1995)
4.3% of the Singapore population (sample size 1,733; Lim, 1994)

ENTJs are estimated at:
3.93% of the American population (sample size 9,320; Myers & McCaulley, 1985)
2.9% of the UK population* (sample size 1,634; Kendall & McHenry, 1998)
3.85% of the Australian population (sample size 3,373; Macdaid, McCaulley, & Kainz, 1986)
2.7% of the New Zealand population (sample size 993; Bathurst, 1995)
5.6% of the Singapore population (sample size 1,733; Lim, 1994)

http://oddlydevelopedtypes.com/

Found a few here, just in case you are curious.


----------



## Sabrah (Aug 6, 2013)

User identifies logical discrepancy... Instead of logically concluding that there are more Ni users than approximated by descriptions, they lean on the least plausible explanation. 

I know just as many Ni users (INFJs and INTJs) as I do Si, Se, and Ne users. Although, I do see that the bias against sensors on this forum often causes newcomers to be mistyped. 

Ni itself is not complex. However, An arrangement of Ni in a set of functions may bring complexity to a type.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Because we feel safe here :>


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Es and/or Ss are more common _as a whole,_ but they're also busier in the real world than INs


----------



## The Producer (Mar 6, 2015)

To the original topic, I don't see the problem. I love INXJ's! Your mysteriousness and just overall aura just pulls me in. I'm actually deeply in unrequited love with an INXJ right now and things could not be. Better.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

renatoborges said:


> Introverted Intuition is said to be the rarest function of all. INTJs and INFJs together are supposed to make up less than 3% of population, but that's not what I see in this forum.


 I'm unsure why so many people think that this forum is representative of the population at large. People start with a faulty assumption to begin with. This forum is not going to attract everyone equally, and certain people aren't going to be on this type of forum to begin with (or perhaps not participate on internet forums to begin with). Conversely, the subject of this forum is going to appeal to certain people more than others, so they will participate here.


----------



## Bluejeanbabyx07 (Mar 7, 2015)

@JTHearts it won't let message you. It says PM quota has been met (I've only sent 1 message, lol) any idea what I need to do? Is their a setting that I need to change?


----------

